# dh 2 wide



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Get a Kink super soft like butterzzzz ya


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i bought a dh cause it was supposed to be a park slayer. first few days on it i was like WTF this thing is stiff as a board. trust me dude, it will soften up. i put about 10 good days on it in the park and buttering the hell out of it and its perfect now.


----------



## Scratch (Dec 28, 2008)

T.J. said:


> i bought a dh cause it was supposed to be a park slayer. first few days on it i was like WTF this thing is stiff as a board. trust me dude, it will soften up. i put about 10 good days on it in the park and buttering the hell out of it and its perfect now.


 YES!!! he is correct. Its a great deck give it time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

It will soften up on you after a week of riding. Just give it some time and that deck will treat you good.


----------

